# How to do an Unboxing Video



## ianography (Aug 23, 2012)

It's a bit of a tricky concept, but you can learn to get the hang of it if you just practice.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 23, 2012)

Damn


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 23, 2012)

indeed it is.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 23, 2012)

I think that the problem with most unboxing videos is that you have to sit through like ten minutes of them talking before they actually turn the cube.


----------



## ianography (Aug 23, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> indeed it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: video



Yeah, I based my video off of this one. I assumed that some people were having trouble and wanted to know how to do an unboxing themselves.


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 23, 2012)

6 seconds is too long. I'll try to sub-5 my next unboxing.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 23, 2012)

Haha! I like...


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 23, 2012)

Reminds me of this:


----------



## TMOY (Aug 24, 2012)

I would like to see someone do an unboxing video witn boxing gloves.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 24, 2012)

TMOY said:


> I would like to see someone do an unboxing video witn boxing gloves.



that would be lol :3 would do if i had boxing gloves :/


----------



## Mikel (Aug 24, 2012)

I wish all unboxing videos were 5 seconds long.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 25, 2012)

Very creative


----------



## cubernya (Aug 25, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> that would be lol :3 would do if i had boxing gloves :/



If I kept boxes I would try


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Aug 26, 2012)

I am not satisfied with this product due to misleading advertisement - after being promised an unboxing a cube how to video, you went on to present a decubing a box tutorial. 
Poor effort, 1/5


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 27, 2012)

After many fails, i finally did it.





i am also currently organising some boxing gloves for me, and working on a 2-at-a-time technique as proposed by Sebastien Auroux to sub10 my previous relay attempt


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 27, 2012)

nice.


----------



## demontoe (Feb 19, 2013)

Funny stuff dude. Good to see some cubers have a good sense of humor as well as mad skillz. I guess this thread is pretty old now but new for me so thanks for 
the laughs.


----------

